# The Chinaboxer



## chinaboxer

hey everyone,

Martial Arts has always been an integral part of my life, which began at theage of twelve. My thirst for knowledge has led me to seek out several amazing martial arts instructors and I continue to train, learn and grow; while sharing what works for me with the martial arts community. I have been fortunate enough to train with some great instructors and owe all of my knowledge to them..." I can see far only because I stand on the shoulders of these giants".

- Wing Chun - Hawkins Cheung, Gary Lam
- Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do - Dan Inosanto, Yori Nakamura, Jerry Poteet, Dan   Sullivan
- Brazilian Jujitsu - Marcus Vinicius, Lars Wallin
- Shoot Fighting - Yori Nakamura
- Muay Thai / Kickboxing - Benny "the jet" Urquidez, Josh Robinson
- Wrestling - Bryce Karasawa


take care and peace!

Jin


----------



## Xue Sheng

Welcome


----------



## bluekey88

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress

welcome to martial talk! happy posting!


----------



## Jenna

Hey Jin, wow very nice videos!  Hope you stick around, Jenna x


----------



## Hawke

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Tensei85

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Aikicomp

Hello and welcome


----------



## just2kicku

Hello and Welcome


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned

Welcome!


----------



## tallgeese

Welcome.  That's some impressive lineage.


----------

